# An die Rutenbauer hier....



## ragbar (6. November 2019)

Hallo, ich hab nun selbst im Laufe der Jahrzehnte einige Angelruten, meist Spinnruten, aber auch Karpfen,-Meeres,-und Friedfischruten erfolgreich selbst hergestellt.
Gestern wollte ich mir im Angelladen also eine Shimano-Meeresrute gönnen, eine Ocea BB Bluefin,also gehobene Qualitätsklasse.
Nun prüfe ich alle Stöcker von der Stange nach meinen Ansprüchen, und mir fiel auf, das die Ringe nicht auf der Overlap-Seite angebracht waren, der Springpunkt also gar nicht beachtet wurde,die Ringe befanden sich auf der weichen Seite des Blanks.

Bei einem anderen,genau gleichen Exemplar war korrekt auf dem Overlap montiert.

Bin dann durch den Laden und habe verschiedene Spinnruten diesbezüglich getestet, meistens wurde nicht mehr auf dem Overlap montiert, sondern irgendwo, Potenzial des Blanks bleibt so ungenutzt. Ist bei verschiedenen namhaften Herstellern der Fall.

Ich sehe nicht ein, weshalb grundsätzliche Regeln zur korrekten Ringmontage heute von großen Herstellern offensichtlich ignoriert werden. Meiner Ansicht nach ist das ein No Go und Qualitätsverlust,einfach Ringe irgendwo anzuknallen, damit die Rute gerade aussieht, wenn der Blank gerade mal ein bißchen krumm ist.(war beim o.g Objekt aber nicht der Fall, Blank war fürs Auge in alle Richtungen gerade,somit Ringe ohne Not falsch montiert)

Ist das jemandem auch schon mal aufgefallen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2019)

Ja klar!
Das wird eigentlich bei Stangenruten gar nicht beachtet.
Viele Rute werfen nicht geradeaus weil die Ringe irgendwo angebracht sind und die Rute beim "nach vorn schwingen" seitlich ausschlägt.
Das Potential der Blanks wird so nicht ausgeschöpft.

Ich denke es leigt daran dass es in der Massenproduktion schnell gehen muss. Zeit ist ja(angeblich) Geld.


----------



## Seele (6. November 2019)

Wundert dich das bei den Preisen die für Stangenrunten aufgerufen werden?
Wenn man davon die Mwst., Versandkosten, andere laufende Kosten abzieht ist es mir sowieso schleierhaft wie da noch etwas verdient sein kann.
Eine wirklich sauber gebaute Rute, das heißt mit Overlapbestimmung, zur Rolle passender Beringung, an die Größe des Anglers angepasster Grifflänge, usw. kostet halt rund 450 Euro wenn nicht nur billig Teile verbaut werden und die Arbeitszeit nicht verramscht wird. Das ist der gemeine Angler in der Regel nicht bereit zu zahlen. Ne 50 Euro Stangenrute kostet dagegen im EK irgendwas um 10 bis 30 Euro, da kriegst du noch nicht mal nen ALPS Rollenhalter dafür oder nen Torzite Bockring....
Ich habe viele Wiederholungstäter als Kunden, denn die wirklichen Angler haben 100% mehr Spaß mit so einer Rute als mit einem toten Stock und sind dann gerne bereit die paar Kröten mehr auf den Tisch zu legen. 

BTW: Sei froh, dass die Rute gerade aussieht, oft sind die Ringe nämlich auch noch schief.


----------



## Moringotho (6. November 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich habe viele Wiederholungstäter als Kunden,* denn die wirklichen Angler *haben 100% mehr Spaß mit so einer Rute als mit einem toten Stock und sind dann gerne bereit die paar Kröten mehr auf den Tisch zu legen.



sers,

wir anderen sind keine "wirklichen" angler?
was dann?
und kann ich mit meinen "ruten von der stange" keine 100% spass haben?
tzz

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Seele (6. November 2019)

@Moringotho  Lese einfach "leidenschaftlichen" anstatt "wirklichen", ist blöd ausgedrückt, ändert aber nicht viel dran.
Ein Angler der mit Leidenschaft dabei ist, hat mit hochwertigen Gerät definitiv mehr Spaß.
Du kannst mit deiner Stangenrute sicher auch 100% Spaß haben, aber nicht mit einem Billigknüppel, das wird dir jeder bestätigen der schon mal ein anständiges Gerät gefischt hat.
Man muss dazu sagen wir reden hier hauptsächlich vom Spinfischen, denn beim einfachen 0815 Stopselangeln ists natürlich egal ob der Overlap berücksichtig wurde, oder ob die Rute ne anständige KR Beringung hat. Wobei ein Drill eines Karpfens an der Fliegenrute schon geil ist, gell @Andal


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2019)

Ist mMn wie beim Jagen. Manche wollen halt die maßgeschneiderte Büchse im Wert eines Mittelklasseautos mit Gravur und allem Pipapo und andere sind mit der Knarre von der Stange absolut glücklich. 
Die Leute sind weder "wirklichere" noch "leidenschaftlichere" Waidmänner, sondern haben einfach Spaß an wirklich gutem Gerät- total legitim, teilweise auch total geil aber eben absolut nicht notwendig um das Hobby mit Begeisterung zu betreiben.
Im Endeffekt schießen die Knarren nämlich immer noch nur geradeaus.


----------



## Seele (6. November 2019)

@daci7 Sag ich ja man kann das Hobby trotzdem mit Begeisterung betreiben, aber du wirst mir zustimmen, dass es einfach mit anständigem Gerät, das gut in der Hand liegt, ausbalanciert ist, usw. einfach deutlich mehr Spaß macht. 
Aber das eigentliche Thema ist die Stangenrute und deren Verarbeitung. Die Arbeiter müssten ja mal in solchen Sachen geschult werden. Wie finde ich eigentlich einen Overlap? Man steht ja nicht hin, schaut die Rute an und sagt "aah genau da ist der Overlap". Fachkräfte wachsen auch in China nicht auf dem Baum. Dazu kommt, die Rute wird teurer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. November 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Eine wirklich sauber gebaute Rute, das heißt mit Overlapbestimmung, zur Rolle passender Beringung, an die Größe des Anglers angepasster Grifflänge, usw. kostet halt rund 450 Euro wenn nicht nur billig Teile verbaut werden und die Arbeitszeit nicht verramscht wird.



Das sind dann halt individuelle Einzelstücke und keine Massenware, wo alles nach Schema F zusammengedengelt wird, man dabei die Produktionszeit einhalten muß etc. pp
Ein Rutenbauer wird sich wohl kaum 1000ende Blanks in den Keller stellen die er dann irgendwann mal (wenn überhaupt) "abgearbeitet" hat.
Er hat also quasi gar keine Marge, baut immer nur Unikate, benötigt dafür natürlich auch deutlich mehr Zeit und das alles kostet halt nunmal.
Ne Massenproduktion kann man damit aber nicht vergleichen, egal aus welchem Preissegment. Sie wird immer günstiger sein, halt ohne persönliche Note.

Wenn man auf letzteres Wert legt, lässt man sich halt was bauen.
Ob das eine oder das andre nun den Spaßfaktor höher treibt, das kann nur jeder für sich selbst definieren. Denn da sind auch noch andre Faktoren im Spiel (finanzielle Möglichkeiten, evtl. Wiederverkauf zb) die mitunter im Vorfeld schon entscheiden, auf welche Schiene ich hüpfen werde.


----------



## Kauli11 (7. November 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt schießen die Knarren nämlich immer noch nur geradeaus.



Die von der Bundeswehr für den Auslandseinsatz aber nicht immer.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Die von der Bundeswehr für den Auslandseinsatz aber nicht immer.


Ist ja wegen die Asimetrische Kriegsführung


----------



## Andal (22. November 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Die von der Bundeswehr für den Auslandseinsatz aber nicht immer.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist ja wegen die Asimetrische Kriegsführung


Bei dem Zeug musst du doch schon froh sein, wenn es überhaupt "Peng" macht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2019)

Ist halt alles Show-Parade-Zeug und für den grünen Rechen+Verhandlungstisch!   

Ist bei Angelruten aber ähnlich:
Wer sich viel Zeug kauft, aber keine Zeit je zum Angeln hat, der merkt eben auch nicht, wie schlecht Rute oder Rolle eigentlich gebaut sind.
Und das können gar nicht so wenige sein  , weil wenn die Käufer das alle merken und monieren würden und Austausch führen, dann könnten sich die Massenhersteller das aktuelle Gebaren gar nicht leisten.
Faktisch kommen sie aber damit gewinnbringend durch ...


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist halt alles Show-Parade-Zeug und für den grünen Rechen+Verhandlungstisch!
> 
> Ist bei Angelruten aber ähnlich:
> Wer sich viel Zeug kauft, aber keine Zeit je zum Angeln hat, der merkt eben auch nicht, wie schlecht Rute oder Rolle eigentlich gebaut sind.
> ...



Hallo,

so ist es. Wenn ich da an früher zurückdenke, die 1960er und 1970er Jahre, wenn da eine Rolle nach so 5 Jahren kaputt gegangen wäre, die wäre nie mehr gekauft worden. So etwas konnte sich damals kein Hersteller erlauben. Ich habe etliche Rollen noch aus dieser Zeit, welche jahrelang im Einsatz waren. Die wären alle noch voll einsatzfähig, auch Rollen, welche beim Spinnfischen viele Jahre lang richtig rangenommen wurden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Seele (23. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man manche Leute so anschaut wie die mit ihren Ruten umgehen bin ich teilweise über die lange Halbwertszeit erstaunt. Am meisten hab ich immer Angst wenn sich weniger erfahrene Angler bei mir ne teure handgebaute bestellen. Ich möchte ja auch, dass sie lange Freude an ihren Ruten haben. Aber wenn man dann sieht wie die mit hochmodulierten Blanks ihre Hänger lösen, wirds mir Angst. Deshalb teste ich auch jede Rute vor dem Ausliefern, damit ich Materialfehler ausschließen kann. 
Ich denke mal 50% aller Reklamationen bei Stangenruten sind nicht die Schuld der Hersteller....


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich denke mal 50% aller Reklamationen bei Stangenruten sind nicht die Schuld der Hersteller


 
ich würde die Quote auf 70 % erhöhen, in fast 50 Jahren habe ich durch Materialfehler erst eine Rute verloren bzw. sie ist beim Auswerfen einfach gebrochen. Und wie du schon bemerkt hast, es wird auf ihnen rumgetreten, sie werden als Kran mißbraucht, zum Hängerlösen total überlastet.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Dezember 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Wenn man manche Leute so anschaut wie die mit ihren Ruten umgehen bin ich teilweise über die lange Halbwertszeit erstaunt. Am meisten hab ich immer Angst wenn sich weniger erfahrene Angler bei mir ne teure handgebaute bestellen. Ich möchte ja auch, dass sie lange Freude an ihren Ruten haben. Aber wenn man dann sieht wie die mit hochmodulierten Blanks ihre Hänger lösen, wirds mir Angst. Deshalb teste ich auch jede Rute vor dem Ausliefern, damit ich Materialfehler ausschließen kann.
> Ich denke mal 50% aller Reklamationen bei Stangenruten sind nicht die Schuld der Hersteller....



Hallo,

das dürfte stimmen. Ich bin ja hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer und  habe meine erste Fliegenrute von 1961 noch, wie auch alle anderen Fliegenruten, welche ich seitdem gekauft habe (34 oder 35 Stück) keine einzige davon ging mir je zu Bruch. Da hatte ich sicher das eine oder andere Mal auch Glück. Aber wenn ich manchmal lese, dass da welche in 5 Jahren 5 Ruten "geschrottet" haben.....
Spinnruten gingen mir in seit 1960 4 zu Bruch: eine beim Blödsinn machen (mit 15 Jahren), eine bei einem Absturz, als ein Stück Böschung unter mir wegbrach, eine durch einen etwas dussligen Mitangler im Boot, welcher da drauflatschte und eine, da wars die Autotüre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> welche ich seitdem gekauft habe *(34 oder 35 Stück*) keine einzige davon ging mir je zu Bruch.



Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass da kein Schrott dabei war kommt schon ordentlich was zusammen.

Wie viele davon hast du dir nach Maß bauen lassen?


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie viele davon hast du dir nach Maß bauen lassen?



Hallo,

so etwa 12-15, die meisten von einem österreichischen Rutenbauer so von 1994-2007. Der ließ mich vor dem ersten Auftrag erst mal so eine halbe Stunde verschiedene Ruten probewerfen, dann sagte er: jetzt weiss ich was Du brauchst, einige kleine Wurffehler hast Du schon drin, aber Du triffst schon hin, wo Du hintreffen willst. Die jeweils bestellte Rute holte ich dann immer im darauffogenden Jahr ab. 
Vom Theo Matschewsky habe ich auch 4 Stück.

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (25. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Vom Theo Matschewsky habe ich auch 4 Stück.



Mit einer Solitip-Rute vom Theo hatte ich auch mal geliebäugelt, die soll ja Wurffehler besser verzeihen als manch andere Modelle.

Aber da ich das Fliegenfischen nicht ernsthaft betrieben habe, hab ich mich dann doch mit Ruten von der Stange begnügt.
Für jemand, der sein Hobby ernster nimmt als ich, ist ne maßgefertigte Rute m.E. schon eine lohnende Investition.

Ich hab mir mal ne schwere Spinnrute mit Multiberingung und Triggergriff bauen lassen, weil es damals nichts auf dem Markt gab, was meinen Ansprüchen an WG, Länge und Teilung entsprochen hat.

Hab ich nicht bereut.

Bin aber auch mit meinen Ruten "von der Stange" ganz zufrieden.

Viele Ruten, die ich momentan fische, tun schon seit 20 oder 30 Jahren brav ihren Dienst.

Kommt aber trotzdem jedes Jahr was dazu.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Solitip-Ruten vom Theo sind schon auch etwas besonderes. Ich sehe da den Vorteil, dass der manchmal doch überhastete und zu starke Anhieb gedämpft wird. Ich bilde mir auch ein, dass man damit weniger Fehlbisse hat, hierzu fehlen mir aber die empirischen Untersuchungen.
Zu den Solitip-Ruten kam es ja durch die Disziplin Fliege-Kombination beim Casting (gab es so bis etwa Mitte der 1980er Jahre), bei der mit einer Rute Ziel- und Weitwerfen zu absolvieren waren. Der Berndt Matschewsky, Theos Vater, baute ihm dann solch eine Solitip und mit dieser Rute wurde er mehrmals Weltmeister in dieser Diziplin, da dieser Rutentip da den anderen überlegen war.
Ich habe auch wirklich brauchbare Stangenruten, bin sowieso ein Typ, der mit fast allen Fliegenruten schnell zurechtkommt. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich aus Nostalgie ab und zu auch noch meine ersten Fliegenruten fische und da muss man schon flexibel sein, wenn man von einer Rute aus Anfang der 1960er Jahre auf eine Jahrzehnte jüngere umsteigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zu den Solitip-Ruten kam es ja durch die Disziplin *Fliege-Kombination* beim Casting



Fliege-Kombination hab ich in der JM1 auch noch bei Turnieren geworfen.  10 min Zeit, erst Zielwurf auf die Ringscheiben, dann kam ein Helfer gerannt und hat die ganze Schnur plus Backing rausgezogen, dann konnt man in der Restzeit so viele Weitwürfe machen wie möglich. Die beiden weitesten Würfe zählten dann pro Meter mit einem Punkt zu den Punkten der Zielwürfen dazu.

Der Theo und seine Solitip-Ruten waren da schon ein super Gespann. Ob das bei mir auch noch ein paar Punkte gebracht hätte, kann man nur mutmaßen. Nicht jeder Werfer passt m.E. auch zu jeder Rute u.u. .



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ab und zu auch noch *meine ersten *Fliegenruten fische



Meine erste Fliegenrute hab ich nicht mehr. Das war auch nur ein low-budget Teil aus einem Anfängerset.

Meine zweite Fliegenrute hab ich noch und die ist nach wie vor einsatzbereit. Ist ne Hohlglasrute von ABU. Bin damals extra mit dem Zug nach Würzburg zu Angelsport Zierlein gefahren, (Bundeswehrfahrkarte machte es möglich) weil es bei uns im Umkreis nichts passendes, zumindest in meiner Preislage, gab.

Zwei Bekannte haben mich mal an ein bekanntes Fliegengewässer mitgenommen. Die hatten damals beide schon Kohlefaserruten und konnten auch damit umgehen.  Bei Überkopfwürfen waren die klar im Vorteil. Haben sich aber trotzdem gewundert, dass ich mit meiner Glasrute bessere Rollwürfe hingekriegt habe als sie.

Das macht auch einen Reiz beim Angeln aus, dass man da meist nichts wirklich pauschalisieren kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

kanntest Du den Flechsenberger in Fürth nicht? Der hatte eine grössere Auswahl als das grösste Fachgeschäft in München. Bedingt durch seinen Angelgeräte-Versand (war wahrscheinlich der erste in ganz Deutschland, schon in den 1930ern gegründet und Anfang der 1950er wieder aufleben lassen), dadurch war der wirklich gut sortiert, für alle Belange der damaligen Angelei. Der machte aber zu, zu meinem grössten Bedauern, als er 75 Jahre alt wurde, das war 1984.
Meine erste Fliegenrute war eine DAM, kostete damals 1961 so 43/45 DM, hat einen Achat-Leitring. Die zweite, 2 Jahre später war eine Shakespeare-Wonderrod, damals das non-plus-ultra bei den Hohlglasruten, die kostete allerdings auch 90 DM. Beide Ruten existieren noch und werden manchmal auch noch gefischt.
Interessanterweise hatten die beide noch keine Angabe der AFTMA-Klasse. Sind aber beides 6er, wie ich später durch Nachmessung feststellen konnte.
Von der Shakespeare-Wonderrod war auch meine zweite leichte Spinnrute. Eine Spezial-Edition mit hinter der Hand liegenden Kapselrolle (auch von Shakespeare), dadurch war die wunderbar ausgewogen. Die fischte ich so rund 15 Jahre lang. Mein Auge, mein Arm, meine Hand und die Rute waren eine Einheit. Was ich da für Würfe hinbrachte, das war traumhaft und erreichte ich später nicht mehr. Gut da ging ich auch mehr und mehr zum reinen Fliegenfischen für die Zielfische dieser Spinn-Garnitur über. Die Rolle hielt auch die rund 15 Jahre häufigen Gebrauchs durch, ohne dass da jemals etwas kaputt ging und das Gerät wäre auch heute noch fischbar.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> kanntest Du den Flechsenberger in Fürth nicht?



Nein, damals wusste ich überhaupt nicht, dass es auch in Fürth Angelgeräte gab.

Ich kannte nur die Läden, die bei uns in den Versammlungen Werbung gemacht haben, in F&F oder Blinker inseriert hatten oder von denen ich über Mundpropaganda gehört hatte.

Da ich keine Fliegenfischer kannte, ist mir der Name Flechsenberger leider entgangen. 

Hätte auch schon damals kein Problem damit gehabt nach Fürth zu fahren um dort ne Rute zu kaufen.
Ich hatte schon immer ne ziemlich tolerante Einstellung. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Eine Spezial-Edition mit hinter der Hand liegenden Kapselrolle (auch von Shakespeare),



Kapselrolle kann beim Werfen im Bewuchs durchaus von Vorteil sein.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> erreichte ich später nicht mehr.



Sobald ich zu den Erwachsenen wechseln durfte, hab ich das  Castingwerfen beendet und bin dafür häufig zum Spinnangeln gegangen.
Hab dann nur noch als Kampfrichter an den hiesigen Turnieren teilgenommen.

Ein paar Jahre später hab ich zum Spaß dann mal in einer Wettkampfpause einen Durchgang auf die Arenberg-Scheibe geworfen.  War besser als jemals zuvor in meiner aktiven Zeit. Daraufhin hat mich einer unserer besten Jugendlichen zum Spaß herausgefordert. Hab dann zwar 2 Punkte weniger erzielt als vorher, aber auch 2 Punkte mehr als er. 

War aber wie gesagt nur Spaß und kein echter Wettkampf. 

Als Jugendlicher war das für mich eher Zwang.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, wenn ich mir die Wurfkünste unserer Jugendlichen heute so ansehe;  meistens eine abgespeckte Arenberg-Version, bei jeder Entfernung Freistil beim Wurf, keine vorgegebenen Wurfarten, und dann wenn mal einer 60 Punkte erreicht ist er schon der King. Mit nur 60 Punkten hätten wir uns in den Boden geschämt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Mit nur 60 Punkten hätten wir uns in den Boden geschämt.



Bei uns im Verein hätte man  wohl auch Schwierigkeiten bekommen, damit ne Angelkarte zu erhalten, zumindest wenn kein Angehöriger im Verein war.

Aber auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass unsere Jugendlichen heutzutage ziemlich gehätschelt werden, wünsche ich mir diese Zeiten nicht zurück. Das würde ich heutzutage genauso übertrieben finden wie damals.  Wir wurden ja auch in der Schule noch ganz legal körperlich gezüchtigt, auch das ist zum Glück nicht mehr erlaubt.

Damals war es übrigens auch gang und gäbe, dass Erwachsene ihre ausgemusterten Ruten an Jungangler verkauft haben. So kam ich z.B. an meine erste Sportex-Telerute.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man heutzutage für so einen Versuch höchstens Gelächter ernten würde.

Wobei manche Rute von damals sicher keinen Praxisvergleich mit mancher Massenware von heute scheuen bräuchte.

Aber insgesamt ist das Spektrum an Angelruten schon deutlich breiter und tiefer geworden.

Macht es auf der anderen Seite aber auch nicht einfacher in der Masse dann die passende Rute mit angemessenem Preis-/leistungsverhältnis zu finden.

Wer einigermaßen auf Nummer sicher gehen will, muss halt zum Rutenbauer und sich einen auf Maß anfertigen lassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein hätte man  wohl auch Schwierigkeiten bekommen, damit ne Angelkarte zu erhalten, zumindest wenn kein Angehöriger im Verein war.



Hallo,

war bei uns nicht so. Trotz unseres Trainers, Berndt Matschewsky, ein Urgestein des Deutschen Castingsports welcher aber der Meinung war, dass nicht jeder ein guter Werfer sein kann und diese halt nicht so an den Turnieren teilnehmen durften und da gabs neben den Medaillen und Pokalen bei guten Leistungen auch noch Gutscheine um Angelsachen dafür kaufen zu können. Das war ein zusätzlicher Ansporn.  Klar wollte man da gute Ergebnisse erreichen. Nachteile beim Angeln selbst waren durch nicht so gute Leistungen beim Casting nicht zu erwarten. Hauptsache man trainierte bei den Jugendabenden mit. Der gute Wille allein genügte.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> *Trotz* unseres Trainers, Berndt Matschewsky,



So wie ich ihn bei den Turnieren kennengelernt habe, solltest Du das "trotz" vielleicht durch ein "Dank" ersetzen.

Der war meiner Meinung nach nicht nur ein guter Rutenbauer, sondern machte auch den Eindruck als könne er gut mit Menschen umgehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

da hast Du schon recht. Das "Trotz" sollte sich mehr auf Trainer allgemein beziehen (und da ging es ja in dieser Zeit normalerweise schon streng zu), als auf die Person von Berndt Matschewsky, den ich sehr schätzte. Ja es stimmt, er konnte gut mit uns umgehen, hatte aber trotzdem genug Autorität um einen Haufen von so 15-20 Jugendliche halbwegs im Zaum zu halten. Als ich zum Verein kam war er ja auch noch jung, gerade mal 21 Jahre alt, er war Jahrgang 1939. Ja, der Mann war ein Glücksfall für den Verein, wenn ich daran denke, dass er doch einige Weltmeister hervorgebracht hatte.
Etwas nachdenklich machte mich, dass auf seiner Beerdigung, im Mai 2014, von der alten Garde nur ich anwesend war.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Dezember 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Etwas nachdenklich machte mich, dass auf seiner Beerdigung, im Mai 2014, von der alten Garde nur ich anwesend war.


Bist wohl ein besonders zäher  alter Knochen !


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bist wohl ein besonders zäher  alter Knochen !



Hallo,

so meinte ich das auch wieder nicht. Damals war ich erst 67 und ich dachte mir vorher, da werde ich wohl den einen oder anderen der alten Truppe wieder mal sehen. Aber nix wars.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Dezember 2019)

Um mal die Kurve zum Threadtitel zu kriegen:

Baut ihr beide, Lajos1 und fishhawk, denn selber? Sei es nur klein mit Umbauten oder Reparaturen?

Ich stehe seit einiger Zeit auf dem Standpunkt, dass sich Teilumbauten von Fertigrutenware weitaus mehr lohnen,
als etwas komplett neues aus der Taufe heben zu wollen. In einem Schnelldurchgang zudem sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es top wird.
Die nackten Blankangebote sind recht mau, wobei es bei Fly ja noch mehr Highend-Möglichkeiten denn bei Spin gibt.
In der Weise, nach dem ersten Angeln des mehr oder weniger gelungenenen gekauften "Prototypes" einer Rute die vorhandenen Mängel auszubügeln,
und so Schritt für Schritt zu einer perfektionierten Rute zu kommen.

So wie ragbar initial ein durchaus lösbares Problem beschrieb:
Spitzenteil Ringe herunter, neu bestimmen und drauf tapen, probewerfen bei schwierigen Spines, anpassen u. schieben, dann neu anwickeln.
Wenn man die "Ausschussrute" für 100+€ weniger bekommen konnte, der Blank saugut ist, lohnt sich das schon mal.

Noch verbreiteter bei Rutengriffen, die sind für mich bei 9ft +10ft Spin nahezu 100% Ausschussbauten.
Genauso kann ich mit den minimalistischen Einhand-Fly Griffchen nichts anfangen.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Dezember 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Um mal die Kurve zum Threadtitel zu kriegen:
> 
> Baut ihr beide, Lajos1 und fishhawk, denn selber? Sei es nur klein mit Umbauten oder Reparaturen?



Hallo,

Umbauten nein, Reparaturen schon, soweit möglich. Bei meinen Fliegenruten habe ich abgeschlossen, mir neue zuzulegen. Brauche ich auch nicht mehr. Habe wie gesagt so 34/35 Stück (müsste mal wieder genau nachzählen). Die neueren Ruten können auch nicht viel mehr, wenn überhaupt, als die etwas älteren und ob jetzt eine Fliegenrute 90 oder 60 Gramm hat, wie viele neuere ist so etwas von egal, ausser dass diese Leichtgewichte empfindlicher sind. Entscheidend für einen schönen Angeltag ist hier die Ausgewogenheit des Geräts und nicht das, manchmal sinnfreie, geringe Gewicht, da man dadurch schon Schwierigkeiten bekommen kann eine passende Rolle für die Ausgewogenheit zu bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. Dezember 2019)

Ich finde es oft lustig, wenn sich Leute über den hohen Wertverlust von Selbstaufbauten beklagen.
Den Wertverlust bei echt guten Custom-Ruten finde ich gar nicht hoch.
Anders dagegen bei dem Bastelschrott, der mit vollmundigen Versprechen oft an den Mann gebracht werden soll.
Da kann ich es gut nachvollziehen, wenn man nicht mal 50 € für eine verhunzte Rute aus einem ehemals 300 € Bausatz bekommt.
Was soll man mit so einer Rute auch anfangen?
Aktuell sind wieder welche in der Bucht, wo jemand, der sich nur wenige Tage mit Rutenbau und überhaupt mit Ruten befasst hat nicht versteht, was im Kopf des Bastlers zu dem Zeitpunkt der Rutenfertigstellung vorgegangen sein könnte.
Hunderte von Euronen für die Tonne, aber versuchen noch einen arme Seele zu finden, der dieser Schrott aufs Auge gedrückt werden kann.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Noch verbreiteter bei Rutengriffen, die sind für mich bei 9ft +10ft Spin nahezu 100% Ausschussbauten.


Dann macht der Bayer die Blender-Wegwerf-Griffe bei seinen teuren Ruten vielleicht nur dran, damit der Fertigrutenneuaufbauer sie schneller wieder runter schneiden kann. Schaumstoff scheidet sich leichter.
Oh Mann, da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht.
Ist einfach ein netter Zug von ihm.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die neueren Ruten können auch nicht viel mehr


Ich finde die Unterschiede zwischen neuen und alten Fliegenblanks sehr groß, würde mir eine zu neue aber auch nicht mehr kaufen.
Wegen der aufgerufenen Preise und wegen der Bruchanfälligkeit.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich finde die Unterschiede zwischen neuen und alten Fliegenblanks sehr groß, würde mir eine zu neue aber auch nicht mehr kaufen.
> Wegen der aufgerufenen Preise und wegen der Bruchanfälligkeit.



Hallo,

sicher gibt es da Unterschiede, aber diese Unterschiede müssen die neuen Ruten nicht unbedingt besser machen. Der Unterschied zwischen einer 300-500 Euro-Rute und zwischen einer um 1000 Euro ist für mich nicht erkennbar und ich habe auch schon wirklich gute Fliegenruten der 100 Euro-Klasse geworfen.
Ja, die Bruchanfälligkeit der neuen (teuren) Ruten ist ja erst durch die laufende, sinnfreie Gewichsreduktion aufgekommen.
Wenn ich daran denke, dass dann Ruten, welche vor 2/3 Jahren noch als das non-plus-ultra bezeichnet wurden dann nur noch die Hälfte kosten, würde ich mich, falls ich darauf reingefallen wäre, schon verarscht vorkommen. Aber wie sagte einst meine Mutter "Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Baut ihr beide, Lajos1 und fishhawk, denn selber?



Also ich nicht. Mehr als mal nen beschädigten Ring wechseln, ist bei mir nicht drin.  Und bei höherwertigen Ruten. lasse ich sogar das nen Bekannten erledigen, der das mal nebenberuflich gemacht hat.

Von dem sind auch meine paar wenigen "custom rods" .  Die  hatte ich aber schon lange nicht mehr im Einsatz.


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. Februar 2020)

Ich bin eh der Meinung, das man selbst bauen oder zumindest umbauen muss, wenn man wirklich die zu 1000% perfekte Rute haben will. 
Mich hat bisher immer etwas an gekauften Ruten gestört und da spielt es keine Rolle ob die 50 oder 800,- gekostet hat.

Beispiel meine Fenwick Iron Feather II Spin, die ich mir für die Mefoangelei vor Jahren zugelegt habe. Eigengewicht Top, Wurfeigenschaften Top, Aktion Top, Rollenhalter Top aber die Balance war mit der für mich passenden Rollengröße eine Katastrophe, immer Kopflastig das Teil. 
Also leichte Pac Bay 1-Steg Ringe bestellt und die Rute komplett neu beringt. Jetzt ist die erst erste Sahne.

Und das war nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe schon an vielen meiner Ruten Änderungen vorgenommen. Komplett neu beringt wegen verschiedenen Dingen habe ich jetzt schon insgesamt sieben Ruten.
Komplett selbst gebaut bisher 3 Ruten, wobei der letzte Eigenbau jetzt schon über 6Jahre her ist. Als mein Sohn drei wurde habe ich damit aufgehört, weil ich Platz bzw. das Zimmer brauchte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2020)

Gestern mal ein aktuelles "Top-Produkt" begutachtet:
*DAM Effzett Z1 Detector 2.70m 50-80g*




__





						Fishingtackle24 - Angelbedarf Angelruten Angelbekleidung Angelzubehör Kunstköder Angeltaschen Angelzelt Angelschnur
					

Kurzbeschreibung .......



					www.fishingtackle24.de
				



WG ist noch untertrieben, das ist mindestens ein 3oz Spinblank 9ft,  mit Tendenz nach oben, wie Detector andeutet: knüppelhart, gufieren.
Auf der Rute sind vorne aber nur Gr.5 Ringe drauf, abgesehen von dem riesenhaften Leitring, sehr nett eine Beringung für eine UL-Barschrute oder Spoon-Rütchen für den Forellenteich.
Der WG Bereich der Rute jedoch - passt da lange nicht für ...
Noch schlimmer der Griff, das Bild zeigt eine kleinere Rutenvariante, bei der 50-80g ist hinten noch bedeutend weniger Griff und mehr Lücke.
Wenn man so eine Rute mit 50g Wobblern aufwärts fischt, hat man große Fische im Sinn, und will die großen Köder auch rausbringen und beim einholen halten.
Der Griff ist aber nahezu ein nicht vorhandener, der Fuji-TVS-Rollenhalter ein wahrer Finger- und Mittelhandkrampf. Verbreitet sind die Bilder falsch, nur eines für eine Reihe von 10 oder mehr Typen. Damit für die meisten Käufer witzlos.
Für den UL-Bereich würde es ja gehen, aber hier hat den TVS jemand auf eine ausgewachsene 3oz Rute drauf appliziert. Die eher für Hecht, Wels oder schweres Strom-Zander Fischen zum Einsatz käme.
Nachdenkensbefreite Einkäufer applizieren irgendetwas zusammen.

Mit dem teueren Preisschild EVP 250€ herunter auf Angebote um 175€, wird das wohl stehen bleiben.
Die verarschten Händler, die sich sowas in den Rutenständer stellen, tun mir auch leid, aber der Käufer eine solchen Rute am meisten. In der Art einmal und nie wieder benutzt ...
Wenn er sich nicht selber das Ding komplett umbauen kann. Als Blankpreis+Eigenarbeit sind 175€ noch weitaus zu hoch. Bei nahe 50€ wäre sowas für den Selbstumbauer interessant.


----------

